# Exercise of Options



## kolonel (10 January 2008)

Gday all,

Newly joined member, and finding this to be one of the most "user-friendly" forums going round.

I come across this whilst checking my small but humble share port folio.

"Woolworths Limited - Appendix 3B - Exercise of Options"

http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistic...rchByCode&issuerCode=WOW&releasedDuringCode=T

Does this mean i have an option to purchase these shares at the price/quantity ? Or is it something related to the heirachy of the company?

Might be a newb question, but gotta start somewhere.

Regards
Rob


----------



## prawn_86 (10 January 2008)

Welcome to ASF 

Those options are for the executives by the looks of it 

Hope this helps

Prawn


----------



## kolonel (10 January 2008)

kolonel said:


> Newly joined member, and finding this to be one of the most "user-friendly" forums going round.




Response in 7 minutes, and much appreciated.

Have started working through a couple of books, and generally trying to learn as much as possible, with a bit of paper trading at the moment.  Goal is to devise a system that works for me, and i am sure i will find all the info i need on this site.

Thanks again.

Regards
Rob


----------



## rapture2002ca (13 January 2008)

Hi guys,

Being a newbie I also need to some advice on options. 

I sold my ordinary shares in this company some time ago but before I did I was issued with a bonus issue allotment of options which had an expiry date of 30/06/09 and were exircisable at 1c.

Now this may sound like a dumb question but can I just sell these options just like ordinary shares without paying the exercise price?

Cheers


----------



## wayneL (13 January 2008)

rapture2002ca said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Being a newbie I also need to some advice on options.
> 
> ...



yep, so long as they're traded on SEATS (or whatever it is now).


----------



## rapture2002ca (13 January 2008)

Hey WayneL,

Thanks for your reply, that's cleared it up for me.

Cheers


----------

